# Suche Webcam mit optischem Zoom



## Bloodcyclon (11. Mai 2010)

Servus zusammen!

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir bei meiner Suche nach einer HD-Webcam (1,3MP sollte sie schon mitbringen) mit optischem Zoom helfen. Wenn ich da Google find ich so gut wie nichts. Habt ihr da Erfahrungen? Könnt ihr was empfehlen?

Ansonsten, wenns keine gute mit optischem Zoom gibt, wär eine Empfehlung für eine 2MP-Cam im preislichen Bereich bis zu 60€ was tolles.

Betriebssystem: Win 7, ich denk der Rest sollte ireelevant sein.


Danke schonmal!
Grüße Bloody


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2010)

Soll die mit optischem Zoom dann auch nur 60€ kosten? Dann würd ich nämlich lieber eine mit Digitalem Zoom nehmen, denn ein digitaler Zoom mit einem halbwegs guten Photochip, der für die Bildqaulität wichtig ist, ergibt ein besseres Bild als ein Billig-Photochip mit ner preiswerten zoombaren optischen Linse.


----------



## Bloodcyclon (11. Mai 2010)

Arg viel mehr sollte die Optische auch nicht kosten.
Ich nehm auch eine mit digitalen Zoom, sofern er was taugt. Wenn ihr mir was vorschlagen könntest, wär ich da echt dankebar dafür!

Gruß Bloody


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. Mai 2010)

Moin,

eine HD-Webcam mit optischen Zoom für bis zu 60 Euro? Das ist quasi, ohne das große Online-Auktionshaus anzupeilen, unmöglich. Ein optischer Zoom ist mir zudem nur von Netzwerkkameras bekannt, die ab etwa 250 Euro zu haben sind und eher mit globigem Gehäuse daherkommen.

Eine Webcam, die mit 720p-Auflösung umgehen kann, kannst du zum Beispiel hier finden. Inwieweit die Webcams in diesem Preissegment aber etwas zu bieten haben, kann ich dir leider nicht verraten. Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre dann, den Rezensionen Glauben zu schenken.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Bloodcyclon (12. Mai 2010)

Wie finde ich raus, ob z.B. die Kamera, die du mir verlinkt hast, zumindest über einen digitalen Zoom verfügt?

Aber so wies aussieht, muss ich wohl wirklich auf eine mit digitalem Zoom setzen. Was du gesagt hast, würde zumindest erklären, warum ich bei Google nichts zu optischen Webcams gefunden hab.

Grüße Bloody


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. Mai 2010)

Ich habe gerade bei Amazon einige Produkte durchforstet. Es gibt - so skurril das jetzt klingen mag – keine HD-Webcam mit Zoom, die ich gerade durchgesehen habe. Ob das technische Hintergründe hat, konnte ich nicht in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2010)

Kann man digital reinzommen nicht einfach mit der webcam-Software machen? Digitaler Zoom bei "echten" cams ist ja auch nix anderes als ein reinzoomen in das quasi bereits gemachte Bild, nur dass man da halt kein "Betriebssystem" und "Software" hat, sondern der Chip und die Firmware der cam das machen... ^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. Mai 2010)

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Ja. Der Digitalzoom liegt bei der Software und ist mit eben der passenden leicht umzusetzen. Ob Skype, MSN & Co. diese Funktion jedoch unterstützen, kann ich nicht genau sagen.


----------



## Bloodcyclon (13. Mai 2010)

Ok, wenn ich das recht verstehe, sollten eig. alle Webcams, die einigermaßen neu sind, digitalen zoom durch die mitgelieferte Software können?
Worauf sollte ich denn bei der Auswahl der Webcam noch achten, wenn ich nach einer Webcam suche, die gut mit dunlen Lichtverhältnissen umgehen kann, ein gutes Bild macht und nicht zu teuer ist? Was muss die denn noch können, eurer Meinung nach?

Gruß Bloody


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2010)

Naja, ich würd einfach mal bei amazon bis 60€ ausschau halten, welche webcam da im Schnitt sehr gut wegkommt und auch auf Grundlage von mehr als nur 2-3 Meinungen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (17. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen,

die Preisgrenze bis 60 Euro ist ganz vernünftig. Laut den Rezensionen bei Amazon ist diese Webcam keine so schlechte Wahl. Was dir jedoch am Ende geboten wird, kannst du unterstützend bei Youtube erfahren, wenn du einfach mal die Beschreibung der Webcam in die Suchzeile einfügst 

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Bloodcyclon (17. Mai 2010)

Danke, ich werd die mir mal genauer ansehen. Bevor ich mir eine kauf, werd ich mich hier nochmal melden.

Danke für eure Hilfe!
Gruß Bloody


----------

